

Interview: Heroku Founder Talks About $250M Salesforce Acquisition - RichardPrice
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/01/31/interview-heroku-founder-talks-about-250m-salesforce-acquisition/

======
richcollins
Sorry if I'm being presumptuous, but I hate it when founders say _with
Salesforce in particular we felt that we would have an opportunity to make a
larger impact than what we might be able to have done independently_ instead
of _IM RICH BIOTCH!!!_

~~~
zaidf
_IM RICH BIOTCH_

That's the assumed part.

------
rmason
Sorry but I think the guy sounded sincere. He referenced other big companies
that had wanted to buy them. If they'd held an auction I am sure they could
have gotten more cash if money was all that mattered to them.

Unless the news comes out that they were being pressured by their VC's to sell
I think its correct to assume they figured that selling to SalesForce would
help them advance their goals faster.

~~~
dralison
I dunno. I think this was all about the money. Anyone that's spent ANY time
with SFDC knows it's not a great company to deal with as an outside developer.

~~~
justinsb
I agree that the developer experience with Salesforce is poor. But this means
that Heroku now has the opportunity to make that developer experience _much_
better.

